# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  leven met iemand met psychische aandoening

## assiebassie

Goedemiddag ik ben een vrouw met 2 kinderen getrouwd met iemand die diagnose heeft storing impulsbeheersing graag wil ik praten met "lotgenoten" merk dat het me gaat opbreken

----------

